# Need a little help



## woolie.222 (Dec 3, 2007)

If iam not hunting in the pairie chicken zone but close and happen to get into some birds do i have to worry about not shooting a chicken?

Is it possible to tell sharpies apart from chickens during a flush?

If i was to shoot a chicken by mistake is it legal to keep?


----------



## woolie.222 (Dec 3, 2007)

ok i will answer my own question.

I talked to a wardin today and he said that it is not legal to shot a chicken without a permit and one difference is during a flush the sharpies will have a pointed tail and chicken tails will be more sqaure or box like.
Also he added that they will be intermixed in a covey so pick your shots and mybe hold off on doubles unless your completely sure.


----------

